# HELP Needed finding my Dad's Whizzers



## 39zep (May 25, 2022)

I am looking for a caber who has taken a tour of the Dennis Carpenter Cushman/Whizzer museum in North Carolina. Back in the middle 1980's my Dad restored 3 early model whizzers. Unfortunately due to circumstances he had to sell them. The 3 were eventually bought by Dennis Carpenter for his museum. I have been trying to track down pictures of them for years. I recently came across a picture of two of them thanks to Leon Dixon. In the picture is my Dad's E and F models. His D model would have been very similar to the 39 black and cream pictured. If you happened to have toured the museum and have some photos to share that would be amazing. Thanks for your time!
Jeff Guyer


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 25, 2022)

_Your father did an amazing job restoring those bikes specially the tan one ..that's a killer 👍_


----------



## 1817cent (May 25, 2022)

Great looking bikes there.  Your dad did amazing work!  They would be a pleasure to see!


----------



## 39zep (Jul 14, 2022)

Update on my search. Unfortunately not always a happy ending. 
First pic is one my family was able to dig out. The 3 prewar whizzers on the show field at a Huntington Beach Whizzin. I’m assuming mid 1990s. Signs were done by my Dad explaining the differences between a D, E and F whizzers. 
Next 3 pics I got from Ron Houk. The gentleman that bought my Dads whizzers. 
Ron had them for about 2 months and then sold them to Dennis Carpenter for his museum where they had been since the mid 1990s. Unfortunately Dennis passed a couple years ago and the collection has been in a process of being sold. 
My journey with the museum went from unanswered emails to…
A phone call with a person that said the collection wasn’t being sold to…
Finding out the collection was being sold to…
Finding the guy in charge of selling the bikes and thinking all 3 were available to…
Finding out the black D model and the tan E model had been sold weeks ago. 
Last two pics are the F at Dennis Carpenter’s with the for sale signs. 
My last intel were that they were sold to a gentleman in South Carolina who had bought quite a few of the whizzers from the collection. Any info as to who that is would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jul 14, 2022)

Thank you for sharing your story and photos ..Good luck!


----------

